# Bruised Bladder Area



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Had to have a urine test done with a catheter. For some reason, it was painful. Doctor said it could be because I'm sensitive due to the FM. Luckily no infection, but I had to take some Cipro and Pyridium due to the irritation the catheter caused. Anyone ever ache in this area due to FM? I have had aches in the pelvic/pubic area before when my FM is in a flare.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear T:I have plenty of bladder problems too. I have to cross my legs when I sneeze so I don't squirt. Also, I was having blood and pressure in my urine last year and had the scope. (very uncomfortable and much cramping later) I have varicose veins in my bladder. I wouldn't believe such a thing, but I saw them myself on the scope monitor screen thing.Has anyone else ever heard of this. I think FM plays a BIG part in bladder and bowel problems.Feel better, sweetie.love to all, mama-


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tania,I have bladder problems, too. 3 weeks ago I had to go in for a bladder scoping due to frequent urination-----have had it for years and I'm so tired of it. He scoped the bladder and said it's very irritated----he labeled it Chronic Cystitis. Urine test that day came back negative. Gave me Dithropan XL 10 mg.(Spg?) to slow the bladder function down. The next day, back in there for a full-blown bladder infection!!! Had to have come from the irritation from the scoping. The Urologist said that from now on I'm to take antibiotic right away---whenever they need to scope. Also, I get alot of bladder infections after intercourse, so I am on a "maintenance" dose of antibiotic eash time we are "amorous". Sure takes the romance out of it!!I think there is definitely a connection between bladder problems and Fibro. I am so sensitive.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

It was kind of a crazy question--I thought I was the only one with FM in this area. My GYN even has indicated that I have FM in the pubic bone area. Yes, I agree it's hard to be amorous when you have to say"Wait a minute, I have to wash and take my antibiotic." And then anticipate the aching you will expect the next day. As far as the urologist--I told him to keep that catheter away from me. I go in for a routine urine test and come home in pain. Life's not fair!!! Sorry for being so grumpy--am in a flare today. Raining in South Florida.


----------

